# Today's Site Update



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Todays site update will be within the hour.

I have added the Tag divers watch but the dial options have now had to changed due to compatibility problems with the case and movement.







To keep it simple you can have any of the choices from the option watch as shown below. The good news is that I can now make them for only *Â£49.95 *each.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Roy, does that mean the black dial with lume as per the original thread isnt avail anymore?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JonW said:


> Roy, does that mean the black dial with lume as per the original thread isnt avail anymore?


No sorry, it is not.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I LOVE that yellow dial Roy, they all look great, at 50 quid Im gonna have 2 at least









Are the dials finished in that nice brushed metalic finish like the Anniversary?

Moneys in the post


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I LOVE that yellow dial Roy, they all look great, at 50 quid Im gonna have 2 at least
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes jason, thay are metalic dials.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just to clarify Roy, its the colour options from the options watch with the dial style in your photo...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Just to clarify Roy, its the colour options from the options watch with the dial style in your photo...


Yes that is correct Jason,


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Someone wanted to see what the bezel looked like when it is not zero'ed so here is a pic.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great case Roy. strange but good...


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi Roy,

I don't have access to a card right now - could I request 2 of these and send the payment and configuration later tonight?

regards,

Richard


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

8.32 said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> I don't have access to a card right now - could I request 2 of these and send the payment and configuration later tonight?
> 
> ...


Yes no problem Richard.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Someone wanted to see what the bezel looked like when it is not zero'ed so here is a pic.


It was me...and I've just placed my order.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I am getting inundated with orders for these, as I am making them when they are ordered then they may take 1-2 days to complete. Thank You for understanding.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

They are great for the price and considering the case and sapphire crystal it is almost unbelievable value!!

Mine is ordered


----------



## lan66 (May 17, 2006)

Hi all,

New to the forum (well, long time listener, first time caller







)

Just put in order for one of these - for the cash you can't go far wrong. I fear it will be the first of many RLTs.....









Relatively new to the watch collecting game, although my missus already says i'm obsessed. Having said that, when I came home with my new Seamaster, she asked if they do one in Ladies









I told her no, none of you let on









Mike


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

Out of interest, Roy, what's the story behind these cases?

I had a quick look on the other post but didn't see anything about when these were made or what the plan may have been originally?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great to have you posting Mike.....


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I've always tended to be a black dial man myself, but recently I've fancied something with a bit of colour on my wrist. For the spec and price this is one opportunity I just couldn't let pass by. My order's in and soon I'm gonna get Tango'd!


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

hotmog said:


> I've always tended to be a black dial man myself, but recently I've fancied something with a bit of colour on my wrist. For the spec and price this is one opportunity I just couldn't let pass by. My order's in and soon I'm gonna get Tango'd!


Are you going for blue on orange as well???

Toby


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

8.32 said:


> Out of interest, Roy, what's the story behind these cases?
> 
> I had a quick look on the other post but didn't see anything about when these were made or what the plan may have been originally?


I had a Tag-Heuer dialed mechanical with this case a couple of years ago, I did ask Tag and they confirmed it was a prototype from the early 1990's that never went on general sale. They did give me the intended name for the watch but I can't remember what it was


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Ironpants said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > I've always tended to be a black dial man myself, but recently I've fancied something with a bit of colour on my wrist. For the spec and price this is one opportunity I just couldn't let pass by. My order's in and soon I'm gonna get Tango'd!
> ...


I'm not quite as daring as that - black on orange for me.


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

Well, I've taken the plunge...

.

Green on black dial, hand set 7, seconds hand 5...

.

I can't wait...

.

Come on Roy...No sleep for you tonight.

.

All the best...

.

Jim..

.

PS...What's the lug width???


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

8.32 said:


> Out of interest, Roy, what's the story behind these cases?
> 
> I had a quick look on the other post but didn't see anything about when these were made or what the plan may have been originally?


See Johns reply, thank's John



jwg663 said:


> .
> 
> PS...What's the lug width???


17.5mm, an 18mm fits fine.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Just ordered two myself. I Will Be Posting Pics When They Arrive (suitably sized of course). Thinking 18mm mesh on these.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

What.........no bonklips!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive gone for Silver/blue myself, I was soooo close to getting yellow







Perhaps next week..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There might not be any left by then Jase,









I have orders coming out of my ears for these.









I know I said 1-2 days but any orders from now on may take 3-5 days.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ok









Its like the Clondyke gold rush !!

RLTag fever!!!!!










Yeee Haarrrrr!!!!!









Ill have one that hsnt been in your ears though....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I could have said arse.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Roy said:


> Todays site update will be within the hour.
> 
> I have added the Tag divers watch but the dial options have now had to changed due to compatibility problems with the case and movement.
> 
> ...


Roy,

Apologies for being a thickie, but will the silver face/red markings be same as the pink option you were showing yesterday ('for the ladies and jason'), or was that bit a joke I'm not party to?

best regards

Graham Irons


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> There might not be any left by then Jase,


I thought that might be the case  .

I've created two monstrosities Roy







. Be so good as to recycle them if they are too horrible to exist







.

Can I have "Franken" printed on the dial







?

I think that would be a nice touch







. I wonder if anyone has patented that name as a trademark







?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Ron Jr said:


> I Will Be Posting Pics When They Arrive (suitably sized of course).










Look forward to seeing your suitable pics Ron.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

grey said:


> Roy,
> 
> Apologies for being a thickie, but will the silver face/red markings be same as the pink option you were showing yesterday ('for the ladies and jason'), or was that bit a joke I'm not party to?
> 
> ...


The pink is not an option, sorry.


----------



## alfinson (Feb 2, 2006)

Silver on black for me, can't wait!

Roy, will the design of the dial be as the picture of the RLT29, or will the design bli like on the option watch?


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

These dive-styles watches might just increase in value.....

Remember what happened to a similar item:--

Page pinched following a "google" for something else!!

The Dreaded Dreadnought

http://www.britishsoldier.com/stories.htm#dread


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ermmmm I really want to comment


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Roy said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > Roy,
> ...


You could be missing an opportunity. My missus and droves of Judy Garland fans.


----------



## scottee (May 10, 2004)

Yippee, my first RLT from Roy. Just had to have one as it is such a unique case.

Silver on black for me with 8 and 6. Can't wait.


----------



## yak (Jun 18, 2005)

Roy,

Could you let us know which movement is used?

Thanks,

Yak


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Showed the pic to one of my co-workers and he ordered one also. Thats three coming to Long Island.


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

Just ordered my dream colour/hands combination. I can almost guarentee I've got a unique watch but it would be fun if Roy could publish a list of the combinations chosen when he's finished.

I know there are some chrono cases in this style kicking about. Any chance of getting hold of some of those?


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

just ordered mine


----------



## alfinson (Feb 2, 2006)

alfinson said:


> Silver on black for me, can't wait!
> 
> Roy, will the design of the dial be as the picture of the RLT29, or will the design bli like on the option watch?


Didn't find any edit-button. But I reread the thread and the design is as the picture, but the colors as the option-RLT.


----------



## stevecross (May 16, 2004)

Ordered black and silver, Can,t wait to see it in the flesh. Well done Roy and keep up the good work


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Can everyone please check their dial choice that they have ordered.

When it says black on silver on the site it means that the markers are black on a silver background and same with the rest.

Thank you.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> Can everyone please check their dial choice that they have ordered.
> 
> When it says black on silver on the site it means that the markers are black on a silver background and same with the rest.
> 
> Thank you.


Roy

I ordered black on silver, so could i change to silver on black.

Cheers Mal


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Roy said:


> Can everyone please check their dial choice that they have ordered.
> 
> When it says black on silver on the site it means that the markers are black on a silver background and same with the rest.
> 
> Thank you.


Coowl, thats what I thought, cheers Roy 

Ordered mine last night, went for:

Red markings on silver dial, with hr/mn hands 2 and sec hand 6 for that retro style









Superb value these, just trying to decide if I should get another







.........but what colour / hands combo!!!!!!









Also ordered one of the cool UV led keyrings


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

potz said:


> Well - if I'm not too late in ordering I've now got one with an orange dial, blue printing, no. 5 hands and no. 2 sec. coming my way soon.


SNAP!!

Toby


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Got my name down for one

can't make up my mind on any of the options yet









I'll have to consult SWMBO tonight


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Ordered mine and got confused at the same time with the "black/silver" option. Didn't realise thats the black markers on silver dial







Sorry Roy









Would greatly appreciate a change to "silver/black" which is what I want; silver markings on black dial.

Roy, I think half of your mails today would probably be for clarifying options!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hakim, I think we ordered the same...  but I also ordered a yellow one...














will explain the reason behind that next month...


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> JonW Posted Today, 02:21 PM
> 
> Hakim, I think we ordered the same... but I also ordered a yellow one... will explain the reason behind that next month...










I think I can guess







and Congratulations in advance!!!!









You'll definetly need to post a "poseurs" pic for us to see!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I can't believe your doing these at less than Â£50!







you could probably nearly double that and they'd still sell!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm gonna have to pull the plug on them now, I have sold over 80 in 24 hours and I do not know if I now have enough to go round. If I have emailed you or PM'ed an acknowledgement then I have them for you.

They can no longer be ordered on the site, if you still want one then please email me and when I have completed all the orders I will get back to you if there are any left, which there should be a few.

I worked while 3 am this morning putting some together.








Only another 65 to go.









Can anyone spot theirs ?


----------



## yak (Jun 18, 2005)

Roy said:


> Can anyone spot theirs ?


Roy,

I think I can

They all look so good.


















Yak


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

noooooooooo!!

I missed by 20mins on my first RLT.









Roy - PM sent for a tango flavoured one.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow! congratulations Roy on a stunning set of watches and also on such swift sales. That must be the fastest selling 80 units from any watch company! Even with pre orders and the day of release most cant match 80 in 24 hours.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

WOW, those look stunning!









Can't spot mine there, though I think I know why









JonW, I think I can see your yellow one


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bearing in mind your comment Roy about people checking their order, I wonder if that one in the centre on bottom row was meant to be Black on Orange instead of Orange on Black.









I better go check _my_ order......


----------



## lan66 (May 17, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> I wonder if that one in the centre on bottom row was meant to be Black on Orange instead of Orange on Black


Think that's mine







and yep, it's s'posed to be like that









Unless someone has ordered the exact same combination.... well there are a possible 768 combinations









err, i think


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

lan66 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if that one in the centre on bottom row was meant to be Black on Orange instead of Orange on Black
> ...


Does that include Jase`s pink one?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mac, Roy was just teasing me about that one









Mine is there though, silver dial /blue indicies


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I wonder how easy it would be to lume these dials?









The markers are certainly big enough without having to revert to micro surgery. 

I wonder if Roy would sell spare dials....for when I mess up the first attempt. Or a different dial depending on the season, month, day even. 

STOP PRESS: Mine has just arrived!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Woo Hoo!

Watsit like!! ??









Review immediatly!!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

And pictures too!!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hakim said:


> JonW, I think I can see your yellow one


Not guilty! the yellow one I ordered has different hands.. 

Wheres the pix then???


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> hakim said:
> 
> 
> > JonW, I think I can see your yellow one
> ...


Here ---> http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=14525


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Great idea, Roy, and lovely to see the group picture. I hope I can see mine in there, second row, looking forward to being Tango'd!

Sorry to keep you up to 3am, though. I suppose that counts either as a labour of love (at this price, I think so), or sweat shop labour......


----------



## scottee (May 10, 2004)

on the super job burning the midnight oil, Roy. I would have gone barmy with all the dial and hand options being fitted to all the watches. Hope that's my one with the silver dial.









The RLTag is selling hotter than hot cakes with syrup on bloody hot day.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Could one be as bold to suggest you deserve a holiday Roy!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I second that!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I agree but I'm not going to be able to pay for one from the profit on these.


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi Roy,

How can I pay for the 2 I asked for?

regards,

Richard


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I can spot mine!

It's on me wrist.

Very handsome too...........and so is the watch!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> I agree but I'm not going to be able to pay for one from the profit on these.


1st rule of making a profit Roy is to sell things for more than they cost!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Griff said:


> I can spot mine!
> 
> It's on me wrist.
> 
> Very handsome too...........and so is the watch!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JonW said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > I can spot mine!
> ...


Yes, I'm strutting about with a certain swagger as me 29 glints in the sun.

Be like a dog with 2 dicks for a week or 2


















I kinda feel like I've been Tagged by the Bridlington Maestro


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

Roy said:


> Can anyone spot theirs ?


Bottom right I hope!

I've been away for a while but (while i don't generally "do" quartz) I think I picked exactly the right time to come back 

Incidentally I'm intrigued by the copyright/trademark implications. While Roy's not selling them as TAG Heuers, and everything which has TAG Heuer branding on it was made by TAG Heuer I'm vaguely surprised that it's possible to sell these without running into legal complications!

--

JG


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> JayGee Posted Today, 12:58 PM
> 
> Incidentally I'm intrigued by the copyright/trademark implications. While Roy's not selling them as TAG Heuers, and everything which has TAG Heuer branding on it was made by TAG Heuer I'm vaguely surprised that it's possible to sell these without running into legal complications!
> 
> ...


JG,

While you are right to be wary about copyright/trademark implications, I'm sure everyone here has confidence that Roy knows what he is doing. So buy without worries!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If Tag were bothered about someone making these cases into watches then they should not have sold them in the first place.

I see no copyright/trademark infringements as I have not used their logo on anything.


----------



## yak (Jun 18, 2005)

If Tag were throubled they should have purchased the prototype stock at the time and had the cases destroyed, thather than leaving them to an unknown future.

Yak

Edit: Roy beat me to it!


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Roy said:


> I worked while 3 am this morning putting some together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm - on closer examination of the photo, the evidence suggests that a certain batch appears to have been finshed some time around 10.38...

Me me me - Tango top row right corner!

Griff's classy silver dial makes me think I shouldn't have been seduced by the piddy brite colours though.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Roy is right and there should be no copyright issue at all. If he sold these as a TAG branded item then there could be an issue, but since its just a Tag case and a non-name dial, there could never be an issue. They are not copies of anything, they are original Tag Heuer cases and no IP laws have been broken as I see it.

Looking forward to getting mine...


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

hakim said:


> While you are right to be wary about copyright/trademark implications, I'm sure everyone here has confidence that Roy knows what he is doing. So buy without worries!


I'm not wary (much less worried) and I'm absolutely sure Roy wouldn't play fast'n'loose with anyones intellectual property, firstly because it would put his livelihood at stake for what I gather isn't a particularly big return and secondly because having hung out in these parts and done business with him before I have a strong impression that he's just not that sort of chap.

I'm just _interested_ in how it works out, that's all!

--

JG


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> JayGee Posted Today, 02:13 PM
> 
> QUOTE(hakim @ Jun 8 2006, 01:16 PM)
> 
> ...


JG,

In that case, it would probably have been easier just to pick up the phone and ask Roy himself







but its very alright to be interested and not a problem at all.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Tag sells the cases. The buyer then owns the case and can do what the hell he wants with it.

They have been fitted with a quartz movement and become a watch. They have not been sold as Tag watches or dialed as such or their logo added in any way.

There is nothing stopping me ripping out my SMP movement and putting a quartz movement in the case with my own dial that is plain and without an Omega logo.

I'm sorry someone has posted on this point, and maybe caused a seed of doubt in one or 2 minds, but their isn't a midges of doubt in my mind and I'm grateful for a splendid watch from a hard working host who deserves a pat on the back.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

These are going quite cheap on the ScrewFix web site. Should make short work of the Tag logo on the back and crown...but might invalidate Roy's guarantee. Best check with him first.

Hope this helps

Paul


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stop it, you're making me laugh. Titan are watches aint they. Best buy another grinder to get that logo off your grinder!!


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

The pictures look even better than I had imagined, so much so, that i'm thinking of working at home tomorrow just to catch the post.

Whilst all are great watches and a steal at this price, to my mind some of the designs shown are a lot more sucessful than others. It's a bit worrying that my second and 3rd choices are in the big picture and now that I see them, I think they are the worst of the bunch.









That said, the design I settled on is completely different so I'll just have to see what the post brings.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Tommorows Friday thread should be interesting


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Roy said:


> I'm gonna have to pull the plug on them now, I have sold over 80 in 24 hours and I do not know if I now have enough to go round. If I have emailed you or PM'ed an acknowledgement then I have them for you.
> 
> They can no longer be ordered on the site, if you still want one then please email me and when I have completed all the orders I will get back to you if there are any left, which there should be a few.
> 
> ...










cant see mine in the pic! - ordered mine Tuesday night, I've got the usual (auto?) order confirmation email but no PM!!

Is my baby safe Roy!?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I managed to get about 10 out today that were ordered on Tuesday afternoon, sorry Mark yours will be next week now.

I cannot now send any out now until Monday as for personal reasons there will be nothing posted out on Friday as I have to be somewhere else.









There are 95 pieces been made and I only have another 75 to go.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Tommorows Friday thread should be interesting


When you've only got two decent watches (I'm not counting the fake Yachtmaster here, although it has proved a surprisingly reliable and accurate beater, apart from when the inverted triangle 12 o'clock marker came unstuck and wedged itself under the hour hand







), it gets a bit monotonous alternating between the RLT11 and the Vixa every Friday, so postings by me on that thread have to be carefully rationed.

Tomorrow, however, will hopefully be different as there is indeed the expectation of something new and interesting dropping through the letterbox. I'll be out the front early pruning the privet so I can intercept the postie before the 710.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Mac, Roy was just teasing me about that one


I know









Very cool looking watches BTW


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> There is nothing stopping me ripping out my SMP movement and putting a quartz movement in the case with my own dial that is plain and without an Omega logo.


Can you post some pics when you do







.


----------



## Paper Lawyer (Mar 26, 2006)

With regard to the IP implications, Tag's line of argument would be that its logo on the case constitutes trade mark infringement (a trade mark being a "badge of origin"). Having said that, Roy is certainly NOT trying to pass these off as Tag watches, Tag sold the cases on and, of course, it is arguable that the Tag symbol is simply indicating the origin of the case. Of course, slapping an RLT logo on the watch face or somethng would further dispel any suggestion that the Tag logo implies the entire watch is a Tag item, but I don't see that as necessary Roy, bearing in mind your other arguments against an infringment claim, as set out above.

The watch is looking really nice







(I've been lurking for a few months and keeping an eye out for an inexpensive watch for a windsurfing holiday in a forthnight).


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Roy said:


> I managed to get about 10 out today that were ordered on Tuesday afternoon, sorry Mark yours will be next week now.
> 
> I cannot now send any out now until Monday as for personal reasons there will be nothing posted out on Friday as I have to be somewhere else.
> 
> ...


Phew!









thats absolutely fine Roy, no problem _at all_







...............was just a little concerned I may have missed out on these beauties alltogether!!









.......especially as I've set my heart on it being my (no doubt early) birthday prezzie at the end of the month.

Theres no rush at all Roy. I'm a patient man.....as they say ...good things come to those who wait 

I hope you're going to have a restful weekend Roy, I think you've earned it!

take care,

Mark


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

Paper Lawyer said:


> With regard to the IP implications, Tag's line of argument would be that its logo on the case constitutes trade mark infringement (a trade mark being a "badge of origin"). Having said that, Roy is certainly NOT trying to pass these off as Tag watches, Tag sold the cases on and, of course, it is arguable that the Tag symbol is simply indicating the origin of the case. Of course, slapping an RLT logo on the watch face or somethng would further dispel any suggestion that the Tag logo implies the entire watch is a Tag item, but I don't see that as necessary Roy, bearing in mind your other arguments against an infringment claim, as set out above.


Now *that's* the sort of response I was looking for.

Can I make it absolutely clear that I am not, was not, and never will in any way try to suggest that what Roy's done with these watches is in any way equivalent to some dodgy bloke selling fake Rolex's in the pub. if I thought that I wouldn't have ordered one. It's just that following the cases we've seen when companies have sucessfully used copyright/trademark/IP law to prevent entirely, indisputably, 100% genuine goods legitimately sourced in foreign markets ("grey imports") from being sold in the UK[1] I was genuinely _interested_ to see what the situation was...

[1] Most proninently Levi jeans in Tesco a few years back, and recently HP have cracked the legal whip on a computer/IT reseller, I'm sure there are others...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

This reminds me of MMM

i.e. Manchester Metatarsal Mania

Just enjoy the watch and forget it!!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> Just enjoy the watch and forget it!!


It's obviously not a Tag







.

It's not a bag o' ***** 







.


----------



## Paper Lawyer (Mar 26, 2006)

JayGee said:


> Paper Lawyer said:
> 
> 
> > With regard to the IP implications, Tag's line of argument would be that its logo on the case constitutes trade mark infringement (a trade mark being a "badge of origin"). Having said that, Roy is certainly NOT trying to pass these off as Tag watches, Tag sold the cases on and, of course, it is arguable that the Tag symbol is simply indicating the origin of the case. Of course, slapping an RLT logo on the watch face or somethng would further dispel any suggestion that the Tag logo implies the entire watch is a Tag item, but I don't see that as necessary Roy, bearing in mind your other arguments against an infringment claim, as set out above.
> ...


I'm not an IP litigator, I'm actually an IT contracts and IP licensing non-contentious lawyer (hence I'm known as the "paper" (i.e. "contracts") lawyer on s2ki.com, rather than a "proper" lawyer







) but you clearly know your parallel import cases too JG







Damn brand owners trying to partition the market to push up prices in certain markets







At least the EU has brought us one benefit, the free movement of goods within the common market (although there is a whole line of case law (largely regarding pharmaceutical drugs) relating to the attempts of brand owners trying to partition up the market within the EU).

I've perhaps missed Roy's answer to this, but when will there be further stock of these bargain watches (if at all)?


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

hakim said:


> WOW, those look stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that would be mine.


----------

